# Hardcore Cook Today



## BluzQue (Jul 12, 2009)

Decided I had a taste for hamburgers today


[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shaped 'em up & added the marinate sauce



[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stubb's Beef Marinate







Patted 'em out and seasoned


[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hellava storm blew up on me







 Moved into the shop, lost power, popped open a cold beer & waited 'er out


[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After a few cold ones finally on the griddle







Couple buns just waiting on the meat


[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Baby Swiss Just a meltin' bout ready







 My plate ready to go![/img]


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like they turned out ok..................


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 13, 2009)

BigBearsBBQ  Turned out good.  Wife thought I was nuts.  Just hardcore!  lol


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice Idea & burgers


----------



## john a (Jul 13, 2009)

When the going gets tough the tough get going.


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 13, 2009)

Appreciate the positive comments folks!


 8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 13, 2009)

I love hamburgers. Those are great ones!! Nice pictorial!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Way to pop a cold one and wait out the storm! 8) 
Looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey I will gladly pay you on Tuesday for a hamburger today. Let me know. 

wimpy

ps looks great


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 13, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Way to pop a cold one and wait out the storm! 8)
> Looks like it was worth the wait.



Some times you have to wish for a storm to pass through!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For?? Another excuse to pop a cold one?


----------



## DJ (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks Greaat! I like the idea of the griddle on the gasser.
dj


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 13, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you dumb or something?


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks again folks for all the positive & INTERESTING comments!

 8)


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn Right!    I like your style.  db


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Dollarbill!

 8)


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are great lookin burgs ya done cooked up, great job.


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks much! Toby


 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 14, 2009)

Those little grills are also great to use as a heat spreader outter on boyscout camp stoves when making chili. They will also make breakfast or steaks for a crowd on the electric range. Warden uses hers all the time. So guess that means I got two. Never thought of using it on the gasser. Whut was wrong with just using the grills grates on this operation? Why bother to fry the burgers? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff. 

bigwheel




			
				DJ said:
			
		

> Looks Greaat! I like the idea of the griddle on the gasser.
> dj


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 14, 2009)

Bigwheel, all that I can tell you is too much time on my hands! lol

 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok well as my Granny always say..Idle hands or the debils work shoppe. Keep up the good work. 

bigwheel


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 3, 2009)

Appreciate ! *dollarbill*


----------



## bknox (Aug 4, 2009)

At first I thought you had made hamburger donuts. That is a crossover food that leads to harder foods.  

Looks like everything worked out.


----------



## BluzQue (Aug 5, 2009)

Your right *Bryan*..... Beefer Madness!


     8)


----------

